# pand totally missing from gentoo box

## mousedrx

Hi all!

I am trying N-th day to setup a bluetooth PAN... 

Followed off course many documentaries over internet,

they all are telling me at some point to run the following command:

 :Cool: # pand --listen --role NAP :Cool: [/b]

Well, pand seems to be not found at all in my binaries...

More than that, it seems to reside inside bluez-pan package

but gentoo's portage is missing it, too.

I think it is time to suck windows milkbottle..

Or there exist any solutions?   :Question:   :Cool: 

----------

## magic919

Did you read these docs?  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml

----------

## mousedrx

Well, that was my bible for bluetooth...

I used it as my start point when connected a Motorola to my PC via bluetooth.

Let be closer to problem: where Setting up a Personal Area Network (PAN) section is beginning,

I see these words:  We have to start the pand daemon in the host that will provide the NAP.

No explanation where it is taken from -- they assume it already exists on my gentoo distro?

But running pand as root gives me only an answer from bash that command not found:

which: no pand in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin).

Maybe kernel is quilty? Here are some snapshots from it:

```

--- Bluetooth subsystem support

<M>   L2CAP protocol support

<M>   SCO links support

<M>   RFCOMM protocol support

[*]     RFCOMM TTY support

<M>   BNEP protocol support

[*]     Multicast filter support

[*]     Protocol filter support

<M>   HIDP protocol support

Bluetooth device drivers  --->

    <M> HCI USB driver

    [*]   SCO (voice) support

    <M> HCI UART driver

    [*]   UART (H4) protocol support

    [*]   BCSP protocol support

    <M> HCI BCM203x USB driver

    <M> HCI BPA10x USB driver

    <M> HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver

    < > HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver

```

On USB -- OHCI,UHCI,EHCI -- all are enabled;

Have I missed something?

P.S.: address of my bluetooth dongle is 11:11:11:11:11:11. Is it normal?  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.P.S.: bluez-utils is emerged...

----------

## mousedrx

Well, just now I succeeded to do a rfcomm connection between my laptop and PC,

but still don't know what to do with this to provide an inet link to my laptop (PC is connected);

That means drivers are O.K., settings also...

- -

Still carrying an UTP cable-reel with myself anywhere I go with laptop... Funny!  :Wink: 

----------

## mousedrx

Somebody...

Anybody...

.....

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

i am using BT to connect my ipaq (old one, no wifi) to my computer and the Internet.

```
qfile pand

net-wireless/bluez-utils (/usr/bin/pand)
```

```
# Bluetooth configuraton file

# Start of hcid (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HCID_ENABLE=true

# Config file for hcid

HCID_CONFIG="/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf"

# Start sdpd (allowed values are "true" and "false")

SDPD_ENABLE=true

# Start hidd (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HIDD_ENABLE=false

# Arguments to hidd

HIDD_OPTIONS=""

# Run hid2hci (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HID2HCI_ENABLE=false

# Bind rfcomm devices (allowed values are "true" and "false")

RFCOMM_ENABLE=true

# Config file for rfcomm

RFCOMM_CONFIG="/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf"

# Start dund (allowed values are "true" and "false")

# If you want to use dund, you must install: net-dialup/ppp .

DUND_ENABLE=false

# Arguments to dund

DUND_OPTIONS="--listen --persist"

# Start pand (allowed values are "true" and "false")

PAND_ENABLE=true

# Arguments to pand

PAND_OPTIONS="--listen --role NAP"

```

try

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configure_a_bluetooth_network_access_point

----------

## mousedrx

While crawling through various forums, I already get one difference between std gentoo bluetooth guide 

and the reality:  they say that sdpd is deprecated and not used anymore, while gentoo's guide is telling vice-versa...

Maybe this is the key:

```

mousedrx mousedrx # hcitool --help

hcitool - HCI Tool ver 3.28

Usage:

   hcitool [options] <command> [command parameters]

Options:

   --help   Display help

   -i dev   HCI device

Commands:

   dev    Display local devices

   inq    Inquire remote devices

   scan   Scan for remote devices

   name   Get name from remote device

   info   Get information from remote device

   spinq   Start periodic inquiry

   epinq   Exit periodic inquiry

   cmd    Submit arbitrary HCI commands

   con    Display active connections

   cc     Create connection to remote device

   dc     Disconnect from remote device

   sr     Switch master/slave role

   cpt    Change connection packet type

   rssi   Display connection RSSI

   lq     Display link quality

   tpl    Display transmit power level

   afh    Display AFH channel map

   lst    Set/display link supervision timeout

   auth   Request authentication

   enc    Set connection encryption

   key    Change connection link key

   clkoff   Read clock offset

   clock   Read local or remote clock

```

Notice that line: 	cc  	Create connection to remote device -- probably this is newer pand?

I didn't test this yet, but will try to backtrack... 

Wish me luck... or tell me that I'm sisif...

----------

## mousedrx

Answering to myself:   no, it isn't...

----------

## mousedrx

Closing topic: you just ahve to emerge the new bluez-utils with the following USE flag enabled:

```

# USE='old-daemons' emerge -pv bluez-utils

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.28-r1  USE="alsa cups gstreamer hal old-daemons usb -debug -examples -test-programs" 0 kB 

#

```

and pand appears to be present this time...

P.S. I still could not setup a Bluetooth network between laptop and PC...

This is because class of laptop BT adapter is 0x00XXXX, meaning no network capabilities... 

Shame for ASSUSS!

----------

